# Thomas A'Kempis



## D. Paul (Jun 21, 2004)

Gentlemen, are there any precautions I should take before delving into [b:82fe25a27e]Imitations of Christ[/b:82fe25a27e]? I've heard to be wary of his mysticism.


----------



## Craig (Jun 21, 2004)

I thought it started out &quot;alright&quot;...I eventually closed the book and never returned to it...I don't recommend it for spiritual development. For historical resource, sure...but not spiritual growth.

My :wr50:


----------



## neo-puritan (Jun 24, 2004)

From the perspective of a &quot;Puritan Board regular,&quot; there is little need to worry about the theology of Kempis, because a favorable opinion about the Christianity described in &quot;The Imitation&quot; is unlikely to make you a &quot;non-Puritan.&quot; The reason for this assertion is that, judged by the number of editions printed, &quot;The Imitation of Christ&quot; was one of the most popular books in early modern England. Before 1640 the book went through about 40 known editions, and these huge sales -- very probably well over 100,000 copies -- mean that the Puritans must have enjoyed the Christianity presented in the book. (The repeat printings declined after1640, but the reasons for this are not clear; there would certainly have been an abundance of used copies in circulation.) 

The massive popularity of Kempis among early modern Englishmen highlights the existence of significant similarities between what is commonly called &quot;conservative Protestantism&quot; and some branches of medieval Catholicism. Further evidence supporting the existence of these links comes from the eighteenth-century founder of Methodism, John Wesley, a man generally regarded as impeccably Protestant. Wesley loved &quot;The Imitation&quot; and thought the book as so important that he put out an abridged edition. In the editor's introduction he wrote to that edition, Wesley explained how -- in his view -- Kempis' Christianity agreed with conservative Protestantism. 

A question to Graig: why did you find Kempis unreadable?


----------



## Craig (Jun 24, 2004)

[quote:26cfc548f9]
A question to Graig: why did you find Kempis unreadable?
[/quote:26cfc548f9]
A hem...(throat clearing): &quot;Craig&quot; btw 

This was probably 3 or 4 years ago....so my recollection may be &quot;unfair&quot;.

I remember it being so works driven and focused on step ladder spirituality that I couldn't read it...I was supposed to read it all for a class, too! Maybe I'll pick it up again so I can give you a better answer. Anyways, I wasn't turned off by the &quot;mystical&quot; aspects of it. I think Christianity is mystical (in a biblical sense). A Kempis' version crossed the line into a form of gnosticism and works righteousness. 
[quote:26cfc548f9]
Wesley loved &quot;The Imitation&quot; and thought the book as so important that he put out an abridged edition. In the editor's introduction he wrote to that edition, Wesley explained how -- in his view -- Kempis' Christianity agreed with conservative Protestantism. 
[/quote:26cfc548f9]
This may very well be reason enough not to like the book 

I grew up Wesleyan and it was his theology that caused me to despair of ever finding redemption before a holy God. Each failed attempt I made (in my view then) was another gross sin against the All Mighty. I finally prayed to God and gave Him &quot;back&quot; my salvation...perhaps that book reminded me too much of my theology of despair.

Have you read it? Why or why didn't you find it beneficial?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 1, 2005)

Here's a good quote from a Kempis: "Man proposes, but God disposes."

I think it's wise for one to be wary reading the _Imitation_, but I also think there is much which is profitable. I consider it a pre-Reformation diamond in the rough.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 10, 2006)

Are there any known Puritan works which discuss the merits or demerits of _The Imitation of Christ_?


----------



## Saiph (Jan 10, 2006)

I have read it. I recommend it with the caveat that the entire perspective of the book is from a _via negativa_ vantage point. If you love the puritans, that will not really offend you that much.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 12, 2006)

Gisbertus Voetius was a "lifelong admirer" of Thomas a Kempis and commends _The Imitation of Christ_ in his _Spiritual Desertion_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)

Henry Scougal was an avid reader of Thomas a Kempis' _The Imitation of Christ_.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)

Thomas a Kempis is included in the list of authors by Richard Baxter that should comprise the "poorer" library (ie., above the bare minimum of a Christian pastor's library) (_A Christian Directory_).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 31, 2007)

Thomas Chalmers wrote an introductory essay on _The Imitation of Christ_ which can be found here.


----------

